# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  BF3 Weapon Stats

## Ket

*Assault Class*


*M16A3*Assault rifle30 round clips, fully automatic or burst fireRate of fire: 850This is one of the starting weapons for Assault class, and it’s a great rifle for both fully automatic fire, or burst shots. There is very little kick back, and the iron sights are perfect for picking off or suppressing targets at long range.



*AK-74M*Assault rifle30 round clips, fully automatic or single-shot fireRate of fire: 650Descendant to the classic AK-47, this mid range rifle is powerful, although suffers slightly from hash kick back. When unleashing fully automatic salvos, you will need to keep on lowering the sights gradually to avoid missing your mark


.
*M320*Grenade launcher1 round, single shot fireUnlocked at 11,000 Assault ScoreNo, it’s not a noob tube. Instead, the M320 is a one shot, multi-purpose grenade launcher that can be incredibly tactical if used correctly. You can choose to load it with explosive rounds, smoke canisters and shrapnel containers. You can also combine the M320 with some rifles for ultimate stopping power. 



*M416*Assault rifle30 round clips, fully automatic or single shot fireRate of fire: 750Unlocked at 22,000 Assault scoreSimilar to the M16A3, the M416 is another reliable assault rifle with minimal kick back, and longer range than its predecessor. If you can find a nice cover spot to lay low in, it is entirely possible to repel attackers across a massive distance


.
*M26 MASS*Shotgun5 round clips, semi automatic or single shot fireUnlocked at 38,000 Assault scoreThis is an absolute monster. Comparable to Call of Duty’s AA-12, the M26 Mass spits out heavy fire at a devastating rate. Like the M320 grenade launcher, this gun can be used with multiple ammo types; standard shot, flechette, frag and slugs. Can be mounted on some assault rifles


.
*AEK-971*Assault rifle30 round clips, fully automatic or single shot fireRate of fire: 750Unlocked at 60,000 Assault scoreAnother long range assault rifle, the AEK-971 has an insane rate of fire, but while this gives you great stopping power, it is highly prone to kick back. Thankfully, you can pick your targets more carefully using single shot mode. It’s also excellent with a ranged scope on single shot mode.



*F2000*Assault rifle30 round clips, fully automatic or single shot fireRate of fire: 850Unlocked at 124,000 Assault scoreIn classic tradition, the F2000 spits out bullets at an unprecedented rate. If you’re going to use this bad boy, make sure you have a support class on your squad to refill your clip with ammo drops. You can add scopes to this gun, but it’s best used at short range.



*AN-94*Assault rifle30 round clips, fully automatic or burst fireRate of fire: 600Unlocked at 166,000 Assault scoreAlthough the AN-94 has a slower rate of fire than most assault rifles, it’s absolutely lethal across long range. This is definitely best used with a scope, and in burst fire mode, as picking off targets at range is very effective.



*KH2002 (Unlocked via co-op mode)*Assault rifle30 round clips, fully automatic, single shot or burst fireRate of fire: 850Unlocked at 126,000 co-op scoreOne of few assault rifles that supports all three fire modes, there is a trade of in that you can’t attach underslung shotguns or grenade launchers. However, the KH2002’s rate of fire is on par with the ferocious F2000, meaning it’s an absolute beast at short range.



*G3A3 (Unlocked via co-op mode)*Assault rifle20 round clips, fully automatic or single shot fireRate of fire: 500Unlocked at 441,000 co-op scoreWith massive range and brutal stopping power, the G3A3 is powerful asset, although reduced clip size means that shots should be used sparingly, and reloading must always be done when behind cover. It also has a slower rate of fire than most rifles.

CONTINUE--

----------

